# Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011  [Sukru/Thomas]



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 17:38)




----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 17:38)




----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Nov 2011 às 07:34)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 13:16)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 13:37)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*





(Sul-Oeste-Norte)


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 14:11)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*

Mais fotografias desta supercélula e vídeos neste tópico dedicado:
 Supercélulas do Oeste - 13 Novembro 2011 












À noite, 
São Pedro de Moel 13-11-2011


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 16:53)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*

Aqui vai um vídeo gravado ontem durante a chegada da linha de instabilidade, peço desculpa a qualidade mas foi gravado com o telemóvel que só tem 5mp mas está já a fazer upload o vídeo que fiz antes com a máquina digital. De qualquer forma percebe-se bem a quantidade de flash's a cada 5 segundos sensivelmente


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*

Algumas fotos de peniche


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*


----------



## Henrique (13 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*


----------



## clviper (13 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

*Re: Instabilidade 12-14 Novembro 2011 [Sukru/Thomas]*

Cadaval


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 01:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2011 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*


----------



## zejorge (14 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

Imagem colhida pela minha webcam


----------



## Teles (15 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Boas , aqui deixo algumas fotos tiradas no dia de hoje de algumas células que se avistaram por aqui , numas das fotos o azul que se vê foi na frente de uma célula  possivelmente será granizo por volta das 18 horas e 20 minutos:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Nov 2011 às 17:50)

Um vídeo que fiz a caminho de Setúbal no domingo à noite na EN10:



 Haviam de ver as bermas após a granizada.

Foi giro ver o cenário das pedrinhas, mas na altura não estava a achar piada nenhuma, até porque meu rico carro.


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

Ainda não tinha tido oportunidade de fazer o upload do vídeo da trovoada da madrugada de 13 de Novembro.
Aqui vai:

(Ver em HD)


----------

